# Nakamichi PA-502 PA-504 PA-506 PA-1002 Owner's Manual



## Carlos Iglesias (Mar 6, 2007)

Since I've never seen it anywhere online, I finally decided to scan and upload my 'vintage' Nak Owner's Manual. Here it is for 'crooked' prosperity.


Cheers,
Carlos "JULIO" Iglesias


----------

